# What equipment do you run



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

What's everyone running for equipment this season?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Just look at my sig ~100 driveways


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

For this year we are running 2 trucks, 
2003 ram 3500, cummins, flat bed, with a 9'2" Boss power v-XT and an 8' Boss spreader. 
2005 Chevy 2500HD, four door short bed, 2" leveling kit, 8'2" Boss power v-XT.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

theplowmeister;2062207 said:


> Just look at my sig ~100 driveways


plowmeister, I have wanted to ask you why do you use a Jeep over a truck? Personal preference or is their more maneuverability for residential drive ways? Any bonuses of the Jeep when doing residentials? Any downfalls of the Jeep?

Not trying to hi-jack the thread, this sort of follows the theme that OP set out. Also if you have talked about this before in another thread, just point me there and I will go read it.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

KildonanSnowRem;2062433 said:


> plowmeister, I have wanted to ask you why do you use a Jeep over a truck? Personal preference or is their more maneuverability for residential drive ways? Any bonuses of the Jeep when doing residentials? Any downfalls of the Jeep?
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack the thread, this sort of follows the theme that OP set out. Also if you have talked about this before in another thread, just point me there and I will go read it.


I am sure I can answer for Plowmeister. It's simple. Jeeps absolutely cannot be beat for driveway work. The undisputed king of residentials. Even better than the 78-96 Broncos, and better than any Blazers or Tahoes.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I run:

2007 F350 CC DRW, with a Wideout, and Boss Vbox
1999 F350 CC SRW, with a 9'6" MVP and Boss 
"Matilda" - 1994 F350 Reg cab flatbed with a 9' Ultra and "I think" Buyers stainless Vbox 
1998 Chevy K3500 SRW with 7.5' Unimount and Boss Vbox


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

1995 Ford L9000 3306 CAT 8LL Everest 11' Dust Pan & 11' Wing 12 yard Down Easter Hopper Spreader
2002 CAT 928G (mostly just used to load sand but, I push banks back with it some)
2012 Toyota Tundra TRD Rock Warrior 5.7L 8' HD Fisher


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Matilda


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1999


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

2007


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Sawboy;2062502 said:


> I am sure I can answer for Plowmeister. It's simple. Jeeps absolutely cannot be beat for driveway work. The undisputed king of residentials. Even better than the 78-96 Broncos, and better than any Blazers or Tahoes.


What is the reasoning behind that? I know they're good - I just don't know why. I am a snow blower/shovel guy, so plow trucks are a new frontier to me. Just looking to expand my knowledge.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

KildonanSnowRem;2062568 said:


> What is the reasoning behind that? I know they're good - I just don't know why. I am a snow blower/shovel guy, so plow trucks are a new frontier to me. Just looking to expand my knowledge.


What did you end up getting as far as blowers and shovel?


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

Run down of our equipment
2015chevy 2500 HD 8'2''VXT
2013chevy 3500hd 8’2VXT 2yd ice breaker
2013chevy 3500hd flat bed 9'2"vxt 2yd boss
2014chevy 3500hd dump 9'2"vxt 2yd boss
2015ford f550 sng blizzard speedwing 3yd boss
2013chevy 2500hd 8'2"vxt
2014chevy 2500hd 8'2"vxt
2015chevy 2500hd blizzard speedwing
2005f-250 8’2boss v
06Chevy 5500 11' fisher 4.5yd saltdogg spreader
2014chevy 3500hd service truck
2014deere 326E 10'arctic 
2014cat 257d 10'boss SK
2014cat 257d 10'arctic
2014deere 329e 10'arctic
10 cat 262d with 10' arctic
6 cat 272d with 10' arctic
4 cat 257d with blizzard power plows
7 cat 908 with 12' arctic
Cat 924 with 16' arctic
Deere 624 with 16' arctic
Cat 914 with 14' arctic
Deere 4020 with 8' arctic 
5 '14 Deere 758 sidewalk tractors brooms, blowers and blades snow ex drop spreader
Zplug with blade
3 2013 deere 758 sidewalk tractors brooms blower and blade snow ex drop spreader
2015 deere 1575 with broom and blower
36 toro 721 snow blowers
Snowplow shovels from 24"-36"

We do approximately 45 commercial sites including restaurants,office complexes, stand alone buildings, stripmalls,grocery stores, gas stations,retail. 5 healthcare facilities, two warehouse/manufacturing plants, We also do 4townhome complexes totaling 275+ units and approximately 30 residental homes. Along with approximately 20lane miles of private roads


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

JMHConstruction;2062592 said:


> What did you end up getting as far as blowers and shovel?


25 resis and a plower doing sub work for me. Looking to pick up my own plow for next season though and double the resi route.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

hyfire39;2062617 said:


> Run down of our equipment
> 2015chevy 2500 HD 8'2''VXT
> 2013chevy 3500hd 8'2VXT 2yd ice breaker
> 2013chevy 3500hd flat bed 9'2"vxt 2yd boss
> ...


Damn. Is that all your equipment or do you lease any of it? What do you do when it's not snowing to need all that?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I started with a PU in 1986by 1988 I had as many customers as I could do. I picked up a Jeep as backup for the truck. I used the jeep once.... parked the truck and sold it the next season. The Jeep cut my plowing time 45% OR put another way I can plow 45% *more *houses with the jeep in same time as I could with the truck.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sawboy;2062536 said:


> 2007


Nice setup, but those straps are wrong on the salter as is the post above yours


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

JMHConstruction;2062750 said:


> Damn. Is that all your equipment or do you lease any of it? What do you do when it's not snowing to need all that?


10 cat 262d with 10' arctic
6 cat 272d with 10' arctic
4 cat 257d with blizzard power plows
7 cat 908 with 12' arctic
Cat 924 with 16' arctic
Deere 624 with 16' arctic
Cat 914 with 14' arctic
This equipment is on a winter rental program. The other equipment we own is used for grading and landscape work. We do own the pushers though


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010;2062785 said:


> Nice setup, but those straps are wrong on the salter as is the post above yours


How are those straps wrong?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;2062798 said:


> How are those straps wrong?


Yes....... do tell.....


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

2015 F350 w/ 9.2 boss DXT and 2 yd saltdogg
2012 chevy 1500 w/ 7.5 western ultramount
2006 chevy 2500 w/ 7.6 western ultramount
and hopefully adding one more next week lord willing!

and do tell how those straps are wrong. I was told by my dealer that is how they are setup and that's how he set them up when he installed it and it kinda makes the most sense to me to cross the straps...


----------



## J&L (Jan 15, 2013)

too many when it doesn't snow, never enough when it does


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

BossPlow2010;2062785 said:


> Nice setup, but those straps are wrong on the salter as is the post above yours





dieselss;2062798 said:


> How are those straps wrong?





BUFF;2062804 said:


> Yes....... do tell.....





snowplower1;2062807 said:


> and do tell how those straps are wrong. I was told by my dealer that is how they are setup and that's how he set them up when he installed it and it kinda makes the most sense to me to cross the straps...


Please enlighten all of us.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dieselss;2062798 said:


> How are those straps wrong?


They're suppose to be crossed in front.
Front handles hooked to front hooks rear to the rear. Not doing. It can slide side to side the way it's strapped.
https://m.bossplow.com/~/media/Files/Boss/spreader-brochure.ashx

https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/vbs14572.pdf
Page 12


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Won't slide side to side. It's on 4x4's, and those are blocked in on the sides with braces.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010;2062867 said:


> They're suppose to be crossed in front.
> Front handles hooked to front hooks rear to the rear. Not doing. It can slide side to side the way it's strapped.
> https://m.bossplow.com/~/media/Files/Boss/spreader-brochure.ashx
> 
> ...


He is correct per manuel but he can't see it's sitting on 4x4's running lengthwise with blocking in-between and over the top. With the toolbox, there is no way to use the factory tied downs due to angle.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I'll be! I can't tell you how many I've seen wrong. I sure hope they're secured like mine. 

Thanks for the heads up Boss plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Life and reality can be a real son of a b!tch


----------



## hyfire39 (Oct 16, 2013)

J&L;2062859 said:


> too many when it doesn't snow, never enough when it does


Where are you at in iowa


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sawboy;2062882 said:


> Well I'll be! I can't tell you how many I've seen wrong. I sure hope they're secured like mine.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Boss plow


Hey, my dealer did it the same way. It was sliding side to side full of salt, after calling boss and reading over the manual, I got it right.

Any time :waving:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

theplowmeister;2062780 said:


> I started with a PU in 1986by 1988 I had as many customers as I could do. I picked up a Jeep as backup for the truck. I used the jeep once.... parked the truck and sold it the next season. The Jeep cut my plowing time 45% OR put another way I can plow 45% *more *houses with the jeep in same time as I could with the truck.


By those numbers couldn't you do 80%(81.8) more work in the same amount of time?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cet;2063190 said:


> By those numbers couldn't you do 80%(81.8) more work in the same amount of time?


Yaa your rite I guess I used "fuzzy" math. I nearly doubled my income.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

2015 Dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
2012 dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
2008 dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
2006 ford f550 diesel, 9' boss v
2004 ford f250 gasser, 8' boss very
Bobcat s300 11' kage. 
Bobcat s220 8' boss box plow
2010 Ranger 800 with 6' plow


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Eronningen;2063879 said:


> 2015 Dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
> 2012 dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
> 2008 dodge Cummings, 9' boss v
> 2006 ford f550 diesel, 9' boss v
> ...


Couple hiniker electric sanders


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Under Armour boxer briefs

Smart wool socks

Boots

Pants

Shirt

Hoodie 

Hat


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2063889 said:


> Under Armour boxer briefs
> 
> Smart wool socks
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty gangster with the exception of no dew rag or bandana.

Ford P/U's, Boss V, Honda Blower, Snow Plow shovels, Meyer TGS.
One man show and my boss is misunderstood by many.......


----------



## JDosch (Nov 11, 2014)

1978 Chevy One Ton dump. 8' Western Conventional. Meyer Blaster 750 spreader.
1980 GMC Tow truck. 10' Western Conventional
1985 Chevy Heavy 3/4 ton. 8 1/2' Western Pro Plow Contractor Grade. Western 2500 spreader(VBOX coming soon)
1986 Chevy K10 7 1/2' Meyer Conventional. Meyer Blaster 750 spreader.
1985 Chevy 3/4 ton flat bed. 8' Western Conventional. Western 1000 spreader

2 MTD snow blowers.
1 Craftsman dual stage snow blower.
Montgomery Ward tractor. 48" plow. 
A bunch of shovels.

Also running one sub this year.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

We r running a 8875 johndeere skidsteer a l225 newholland skidsteer , a jcb214 backhoe, 2 f350s 1 f250, 1 ram 2500, 1 f600 ford, and 1 Mack single axle dump


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2063914 said:


> Sounds pretty gangster with the exception of no dew rag or bandana.
> 
> Ford P/U's, Boss V, Honda Blower, Snow Plow shovels, Meyer TGS.
> One man show and my boss is misunderstood by many.......


I understand your boss quite well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2063964 said:


> I understand your boss quite well.


At least someone does................:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## J&L (Jan 15, 2013)

hyfire39;2063073 said:


> Where are you at in iowa


DeWitt, north of the Quad Cities


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

01 Cherokee 6' Western
11 Silverado 7.5' Fisher

The Cherokee runs rings around the Silverado!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My new 2015 Ram 2500 reg. cab 4x4 (in sig below) with a new Fisher stainless 8.5' Xtreme V plow. 

My daily driver/back up plow truck.....or should I say my wife's new daily driver ever since I bought the new truck she'd rather drive the 2007 Ram 1500 quad cab 4x4 instead of her SUV. It has a Fisher 7.5' SD plow.

That's it for me, NYH1.


----------

